# [Réseau] - Bonding | interface bond0 [Résolu]

## y351

Bonjour,

Je suis confronté à un petit soucis : j'ai défini un bonding lors d'un test.

Et maintenant, je n'arrive plus à savoir comment je l'avais fait...  :Smile: 

J'ai dû suivre un wiki.

Mais, je n'en utilise plus et dans les différentes confs, je n'ai pas réussi à retrouver les confs liées au bonding.

En gros, un 

```
 ip add show
```

, me donne plusieurs interfaces dont 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1: lo:
> 
> 2: bond0:
> ...

 

Or, je voudrais dégager l'interface bonding bond0 !

Rien dans les fichiers des modules déclarés car compilé en dur : 

```
egrep -ri bonding /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_BONDING=y

 

Rien déclaré dans  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net

 

sauf pour l'interface que j'utilise.

```

cat /proc/net/bonding/bond0

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ethernet Channel Bonding Driver: v3.7.1 (April 27, 2011)
> 
> Bonding Mode: load balancing (round-robin)
> ...

 

N'est-ce pas le fait de compiler le module en dur, j'obtiens une interfance bond0 ?

Merci d'avance.Last edited by y351 on Thu Jan 02, 2020 3:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## y351

This is the way :

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_BONDING=y

 

à

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_BONDING=m

 

NB : j'avais fait le choix de le compiler en dur car je suis en SELinux et j'interdis tout chargement de modules en live sauf après reboot.

----------

